# south american Apistogramma



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Are south american Apistogramma compatible with shrimp? I was thinking a pair of these and 20 tiger shrimp in a 5 gallon?

John


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

You are just giving them really a expensive meal. They will be sure to attack and eat shrimp.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

darn, wanted something to accompany the shrimp. Like a centerpiece.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

also a 5 gallon might be too small for most apistos. Even for smaller species like a pair of A. borelli will require at least a 10g (IMO).

David


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

oh ok, what would be a good centerpiece fish for this tank?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I have Cherry Shimp breeding like bunnies in all of my tanks so I decided to sacrifice the ones in my 'low tech' 20g and bought a trio of juvi Cockatoo Apistos. There's a lot of plant cover for the shrimp so I'm sure some will survive anyhow. Now all I need to do is figure out what to do with all the Endlers who also occupy the tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Turtlehead, try a tank that small I'd try a small centerpiece like Endlers or Guppies. bharada just gave me that idea in his last post..... ;-)


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

JanS said:


> Turtlehead, try a tank that small I'd try a small centerpiece like Endlers or Guppies. bharada just gave me that idea in his last post..... ;-)


Does that mean you'll take some Endlers off my hands?


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

i've been looking for endlers. so if you have any left, i'd definately take them off your hands.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

psidriven said:


> i've been looking for endlers. so if you have any left, i'd definately take them off your hands.


I have 8 or 9 colored males (all look like the image below) and at least 15 females (as well as a new batch of fry). How many are you interested in.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Oops. Sorry for hijacking the thread...but it was in the name of making a better home for my new Apistos.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

no problem! haha going off topic is fine with me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a pair of borelli in my 30 gallon. I also have a huge numer of cherry reds in there. I've seen them gobble down a few small ones but there are so many it doesn't matter. They probably don't even make a dent in the population. Free live food! I don't give the apisto parents any help, but I see small ones of those in there too. 

I think keeping borelli in a 5 or ten gallon tank is asking for trouble. If they do breed, there is a good chance the female will kill the male after spawning (ask me how I know that...). Be prepared to move him out or just go for something more like a 30.


----------

